# Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €



## Äschenschädler (20. Februar 2011)

TL liebe Kollegen,

schaut Euch mal Katalog Seite 31 an, der Schnurclip sieht nicht nur traumhaft aus, ich glaube ich muss das Teil haben:vik:

http://www.flyfishingeurope.de/pageflip_update_2011/

TL
Äschenschädler


----------



## tommig (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*


Ich gönn ihn Dir von ganzem Herzen :q:q


----------



## Suniflex (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

Ich kann da nur" Nobel geht die Welt zugrunde" sagen 
gefallen ja aber kaufen nee zumindestens ich nicht.

                                          Mfg


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

Optik...WOW
Preis....SCHLUCK
Aber echt ein Eyecatcher


----------



## Phibel (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*



> Optik...WOW
> Preis....SCHLUCK
> Aber echt ein Eyecatcher



naja, letztlich ein Stück buntes Metall. Zum Eyecatcher wirds, wenn du das Preisschild dran lässt.

Also sorry, aber irgendwo muss doch mal Schluss sein...#q


Grüße,
Philipp, der armer Schlucker der trotzdem mit der Fliege fischt


----------



## aalk47 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

farina kann`s immer noch


----------



## Suniflex (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*



aalk47 schrieb:


> farina kann`s immer noch



Wenn du mir jetzt noch verraten tust wer Farina iss ,dann sind wir bestimmt alle etwas schlauer?


----------



## Hans.W (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*



> Wenn du mir jetzt noch verraten tust wer Farina iss ,dann sind wir bestimmt alle etwas schlauer?


Das ist nur was für Insider....


----------



## Ellipse (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

Hallo!
habe heute den Katalog bekommen. Sehen ja gut aus diese Schnurclip, aber 99,90Euro??? ist doch heftig.


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

Ich halte gar nichts von dem Ding.
Mit Abel hatte ich schlechte Erfahrung.
Hatte mal ein Abel Messer das nach einem Jahr für die Tonne war.
Bei sehr guter Pflege gammelte es an der Ostsee binnen eines Jahres so weg. Schon während des Fischens hatte es Flugrost auf der Klinge angesetzt. Preis war so knapp 300DM.


----------



## Suniflex (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

@ Hans W
Ich dachte immer die heist Mirjana,vieleicht hat sie ja auch ihren Namen geändert.:q:m
     Mfg


----------



## Äschenschädler (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Ich halte gar nichts von dem Ding.
> Mit Abel hatte ich schlechte Erfahrung.
> Hatte mal ein Abel Messer das nach einem Jahr für die Tonne war.
> Bei sehr guter Pflege gammelte es an der Ostsee binnen eines Jahres so weg. Schon während des Fischens hatte es Flugrost auf der Klinge angesetzt. Preis war so knapp 300DM.


 
Nabend Tim,

sämtliche Abel-Artikel sollen Salzwasserfest sein, ich hoffe Du hast das Messer dem Händler deines Vertrauens auf die Ladentheke zum Umtausch geworfen.

Grundsätzlich finde ich die Abel-Produkte sehr schön, jedoch einfach zu teuer. Ich glaube das ein Herr Vosseler so einen Clip für 30-40 € produzieren könnte, was für einen Schnurclip auch schon eine Hausnummer ist.

Naja, nützlich oder nicht, schön isser, da beißt die Maus kein Faden ab.

TL


----------



## tommig (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*



Suniflex schrieb:


> @ Hans W
> Ich dachte immer die heist Mirjana,vieleicht hat sie ja auch ihren Namen geändert.:q:m
> Mfg



#r|gutenach


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

Ich hab das Messer selbstverständlich reklamiert und auch eine Gutschrift bekommen. Schön war es ja, aber die Qualität war nicht meine Welt.

Ich habe jetzt schon sehr lange einen Clip von Tiemco mit Keramikschneide. Da gammelt nichts und die Schnitthaltigkeit ist erstklassig.

Bei den Messern bin ich bei einem Böker Badger angekommen.
Der Stahlbezeichnung ist dort X15TN und Salzwasser konnte dem Messer nie etwas anhaben.


----------



## archi69 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

GEIL! Den Katalog habe ich gestern auch bekommen! Da kann man sich ja standesgemäß ausstatten! Rute >1000 Euro, Rolle >800 Euro, Wathosen >1000 Euro, Watjacke.....da ist der Clip für 99 ja schon ein Schnäppchen!!!
Allerdings hat man dann viel damit zu tun, mit dem tackle am Ufer auf- und abzuspazieren, muss ja auch gezeigt werden! Fischen fällt im Prinzip aus, denn wenn man damit abschneidert......und der Nachbar mit dem 1,99 Schnurclip an der Jacke (icke!) im Drill steht...|peinlich


----------



## jirgel (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

Katalog ist umsonst und die lieferung 19,90 per Dhl :|bla: Ne ne das lass ich lieber da schmökere ich lieber online


----------



## Hans.W (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*



> GEIL! Den Katalog habe ich gestern auch bekommen! Da kann man sich ja  standesgemäß ausstatten! Rute >1000 Euro, Rolle >800 Euro,  Wathosen >1000 Euro, Watjacke.....da ist der Clip für 99 ja schon ein  Schnäppchen!!!
> Allerdings hat man dann viel damit zu tun, mit dem tackle am Ufer auf-  und abzuspazieren, muss ja auch gezeigt werden! Fischen fällt im Prinzip  aus, denn wenn man damit abschneidert......und der Nachbar mit dem 1,99  Schnurclip an der Jacke (icke!) im Drill steht...|peinlich


Purer Neid, wenn du es dir leisten könntest würdest du dir die Qualität auch kaufen,

Eure Armut ...


----------



## Suniflex (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

kotzt mich an :q:q:q:q


----------



## Phibel (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*



> Allerdings hat man dann viel damit zu tun, mit dem tackle am Ufer auf- und abzuspazieren, muss ja auch gezeigt werden! Fischen fällt im Prinzip aus, denn wenn man damit abschneidert......und der Nachbar mit dem 1,99 Schnurclip an der Jacke (icke!) im Drill steht





> Purer Neid, wenn du es dir leisten könntest würdest du dir die Qualität auch kaufen



Alles klar, jetzt wissen wir auch wer da am Ufer auf und ab spaziert... |rolleyes #h

Alles wird gut,
Philipp


----------



## Hans.W (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*



> Alles klar, jetzt wissen wir auch wer da am Ufer auf und ab spaziert...


Da wo ich auf und ab spaziere werdet ihr nie hinkommen :vik:


----------



## Hc-Meista (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

omg...
so eine sinnlose "schau was ich mir leisten kann" diskussion... ich persöhnlich habe mir sogar nen schnurkorb selber gbaut weil mir 30oiro für sonne plastikwanne zu viel sind...und ich muss sagen meine version kann damit mithalten und hat nur einen bruchteil von schußkörben aus den laden gekostet!"

ich finde jeder soll sich das holen was er möchte..bzw sich leisten möchte...und wenn es halt nen schnurklip für knappe 100oiro sein muss...jeder ist sein eigener herr!"
ich geb mein geld lieber für andere dinge aus


mfg und petri


----------



## Äschenschädler (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

Ich glaube der Thread geht in die falsche Richtung

Ich persönlich akzeptiere beide Seiten und komme auch mit beiden Ansichten sehr gut zurecht. In meinem Freundeskreis sind die militanten Hobbybastler genauso vertreten wie Leute die sich nur sehr teures Gerät kaufen.

Bitte hört auf, die eine oder andere Seite zu beschimpfen, beide Seiten lieben ihr Hobby und freuen sich über eine schöne BAFO.....ob nun mit Abel oder DAM-rolle gefangen.

Danke


----------



## Phibel (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*



> Da wo ich auf und ab spaziere werdet ihr nie hinkommen



Stimmt, Kölns Rheinauen sind halt nicht jedermanns Sache #6

Leute, ist doch nur Spaß! 

Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## Der_Freak (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

Der Schnurclip ist ja mal DAS perfekte Spielzeug für unsere geliebten Bonzen


----------



## holgerson (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

Also ich hab für meine Simms Wathose ne Menge Geld gegeben und kann mit guten Gewissen sagen das es sich gelohnt hat. Ich habe Sie seit über 10 Jahren und Sie is immer noch dicht. 
Und das bei ca. 75 Angeltagen im Jahr.
Wenn man es genau nimmt kostet der Clip auch 49,90 der Rest is Design ,was sich Abel GUT bezahlen lässt.
Ich denke Jeder sollte in sein Hobby soviel Geld reinstecken wie er will und kann.
Ich werd mir den Clip nicht kaufen, weil ich auf die 800 Euro Rute spar , denn Die is es mir wert.


----------



## Daniel1983 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

falls die davon ne handvoll verkaufen werden im jahr ist das viel 

man muss ja total beknackt sein für sowas 100 euro auf den tisch zu legen....


----------



## jirgel (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

Wer sichs leisten kann soll´s sich´s kaufen, da ich net viel geld habe tuts für mich auch der Dr Slick. 

Geld macht nicht Glücklich aber es soll ja die nerven beruhigen, aber wie es scheint ist es woll nicht so oder lieber Hans W ?

Wobei wo du warst muss man eventuell nicht hinkommen man will ja individualist sein und nicht Herdentier wobei ob daran ein Schnurclip um nen Grünen was ändert ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

Moin,




Das ist ein hübsches Gadget mit sehr aufwändiger Oberflächenbehandlung. Wem's gefällt, warum nicht??!

Andere gebenden vielfachen Betrag für irgendwelche sinnlosen Alufelgen aus. Da regt sich niemand auf.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Phibel (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Achim,

jetzt fahr den Bub doch nicht so an, ich finde nicht, dass die Frage, ob ein Betrag angemessen ist oder nicht, altersabhängig sein sollte. Jeder soll sich in diesem Forum doch gleichberechtigt beteiligen können, u. a. auch unabhängig vom Alter. Und wie er es mit seinen (dir unbekannten) Mitschülern hält, weißt du doch auch nicht. Außerdem steht am Ende seines Beitrags ein"", was doch signalisiert, dass das ganze nicht todernst gemeint ist.

Und selbstverständlich kann jeder sich kaufen was er will, oder es lassen, wurde weiter oben ja auch schon angemerkt. Tatsache ist aber auch, dass für die meisten 100 Eus eine Stange Geld ist, vor allem wenn sie für Luxus wie tolles Design ausgegeben werden sollen. Und eben das spiegelt sich hier in den meisten (mit Augenzwinkern formulierten) Beiträgen wieder.

Dass es an dieser Stelle nicht um teure (und genauso "nutzlose") Alufelgen geht, liegt wahrscheinlich schlicht und einfach daran, dass der Thread "Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €" heißt, und dies hier ein Anglerforum ist. 

Ich finde Späßle dürfen immer gemacht werden, damit muss man als Betroffener leben, solange es nicht zu deftig wird. Meine nicht-angelnden Freunde machen auch gerne mal witzle über mein Hobby - so what?

Ein Problem wird ein Thread wie dieser erst, wenn er von manchen zu ernst genommen wurde. |krach:
Ich denke dies ist nun der Fall, also beenden wir den "Spaß" doch einfach und lassen es gut sein! #h


Viele Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## Der_Freak (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Du haust ja mit deinen 14 Jahren schon wieder heftig auf die Wurst!
> 
> ...



|rolleyes
Der Smiley war nicht umsonst hinter meinem Beitrag und mich dann gleich so anzugehen, naja dazu sage ich nichts mehr...
Außerdem bin ich 16 #6


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

Moin,



Phibel schrieb:


> Hey Achim,
> 
> jetzt fahr den Bub doch nicht so an, ich finde nicht, dass die Frage, ob ein Betrag angemessen ist oder nicht, altersabhängig sein sollte. Jeder soll sich in diesem Forum doch gleichberechtigt beteiligen können, u. a. auch unabhängig vom Alter. Und wie er es mit seinen (dir unbekannten) Mitschülern hält, weißt du doch auch nicht. Außerdem steht am Ende seines Beitrags ein"", was doch signalisiert, dass das ganze nicht todernst gemeint ist.



Du hast natürlich recht, das war eine Nummer zu hart!

Ich muß ganz ehrlich gestehen, dass mir bei der Antwort eine ziemlich häßliche Debatte aus der Vergangenhheit durch den Kopf ging. Allerdings hatte ich die beiden Kontrahenten verwechselt: "Der Freak" war nicht der Pöbler, sondern das _Opfer_! Das ist mir sehr unangenehm.

@ _Der Freak_: Sorry für die Verwechslung, das ist mir echt peinlich! Damit war meine Kritik natürlich total über das Ziel hinaus geschossen!


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Der_Freak (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

@Kuddel Daddeldu

Passt schon, mein Kommentar konnte man aber auch echt sehr leicht negativ verstehen. 
Aber was mich jetzt mehr interessiert wo wurde ich angepöbelt? #c


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*



Der_Freak schrieb:


> @Kuddel Daddeldu
> 
> Passt schon, mein Kommentar konnte man aber auch echt sehr leicht negativ verstehen.
> Aber was mich jetzt mehr interessiert wo wurde ich angepöbelt? #c



Ich schicke dir 'ne PN! 


Achim


----------



## Hans.W (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

UI ich habe ne PN


----------



## Kretzer83 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

.. also ich für meinen Teil kann die Bonzen auch nicht abhaben.. warum? Keine Ahnung... naja, der Stern ist ab, die Reifen platt und die Schrammen bekommt er auch nimmer raus, hehe :g

ps: |rolleyes


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> .. also ich für meinen Teil kann die Bonzen auch nicht abhaben.. warum? Keine Ahnung... naja, der Stern ist ab, die Reifen platt und die Schrammen bekommt er auch nimmer raus, hehe :g
> 
> ps: |rolleyes



Neid ?
Schon mal überlegt das es vielleicht hart erarbeitet wurde ?
Kannst du das nicht ?


----------



## Truttafriend (1. März 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

Locker bleiben #h

das 





> ps:


 nicht übersehen.


----------



## Suniflex (1. März 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

Hallo Freunde!!!!!

Ich möchte nur eines noch dazu sagen dürfen.
Gefallen tun doch die Schnurklips fast allen die hier gepostet haben !!! das steht schon mal fest ,mir genau so wie vielen von euch ,und ich hätte auch gern einen an mir rum bambeln
Aber leider sind für mich andere Sachen wichtiger für das Geld ,als gerade dieser Schnurclip zu erwerben.

Wenn jemand das Geld für so etwas übrig hat warum soll er es denn nicht haben ??????? .Es kann sich eben auch nicht jeder ne Hardy Rute leisten ,oder oder oder.Ich freu mich wenn ich es an jemanden sehe und gönne ihm sein kleines Spielzeug ,bin aber deshalb nicht neidisch.

@ MarioSchreiber
Schon mal überlegt das es vielleicht hart erarbeitet wurde ?

Diese Aussage muß nicht unbedingt stimmen ,denn *manche* erarbeiten sich nicht ihr Geld ,sondern beschei... die Leute,oder haben es nur vererbt bekommen,und tönen damit herum.|rolleyes
                                          Mfg


----------



## marioschreiber (1. März 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

Sorry !
Einem Bekannten haben sie in Berlin seinen Porsche abgefackelt, und den hatte er sich mehr oder wenigen vom Mund abgespart.

Ich reagiere auf _"der Stern ist ab, die Reifen platt und die Schrammen bekommt er auch nimmer raus"_ vielleicht deshalb etwas sensibel .


----------



## Kretzer83 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

Entschuldige Mairio, ich wollte lediglich das mit den Smilies nochmal testen


Wobei man sich ja schon fragen kann, jetzt mal unabhängig mit was jemand sein Geld verdient, ob es nicht verwerflich ist, sein Geld auf diese Weise zu verheizen.

Jeder erwirtschaftete Euro, zieht doch durchschnittlich beispielsweise etwas Umweltverschmutzeung nach sich, macht die Welt ein Deut hektischer und lässt die Ressourcen schrumpfen.
Auf der anderen Seite schafft er ja auch Arbeit, die uns in der Regel erst gut leben lässt und (hoffentlich) eine Art von innerer Zufriedenheit schafft - Aber eben eine Menge Zeit frisst.


Mein Resume: Mehr Fischen, weniger Arbeiten und die Schnur mit den Zähen durchbeißen (dafür ist doch der Clip oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?)


mfg Kretzer


----------



## tommig (1. März 2011)

*AW: Abel Schnurclip für 99,90 €*

Dieser Thread passt mal wieder richtig ins AB
Bitte weiter so#h


----------

